# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Στέβια (Stevia), η αντικαταστάτρια της ζάχαρης

## KATERINI 144

*Stevia, η φυσική αντικαταστάτρια της ζάχαρης με μηδέν θερμίδες.*



Η ασφάλεια των γλυκαντικών ουσιών έχει αμφισβητηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια και η υπερκατανάλωσή τους θεωρείται από πολλούς ειδικούς επικίνδυνη για την υγεία.
Αν και το θέμα είναι αμφιλεγόμενο και αρκετοί διαιτολόγοι μας καθησυχάζουν σχετικά με την ασφάλεια τους, ο κόσμος πλέον, και με το δίκιο του, είναι πολύ πιο επιφυλακτικός στην αλόγιστη χρήση τους σε ροφήματα, στην μαγειρική καθώς και στην κατανάλωση όλων των σχετικών προϊόντων light με χημικές γλυκαντικές ουσίες.

Πρόσφατα, όμως, ήρθε στο προσκήνιο μια νέα γλυκαντική ουσία, η στέβια, που αλλάζει και πάλι τα δεδομένα και φέρνει πίσω την ενναλακτική λύση στην ζάχαρη. *Το αισιόδοξο με τη στέβια είναι το γεγονός ότι είναι τελειώς φυσικό προιόν και ως εκ τούτου η χρήση της απόλυτα ασφαλής.*
Η στέβια είναι ένα φυτό όπου αρχικά φύτρωνε στα δάση της Βραζιλίας και της Παραγουάης και το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι αυτόχθονες ως γλύκισμα για τα φαγητά τους.

Το 1931, στη Γαλλία, επιστήμονες απομόνωσαν και μελέτησαν τη χημική σύσταση δύο γλυκοζιτών της στέβιας, που είναι υπεύθυνοι για τη γλυκιά της γεύση και *διαπίστωσαν πως η στέβια είναι διακόσιες με τριακόσιες φορές πιο γλυκιά από τη σακχαρόζη χωρίς καθόλου θερμίδες!

**Μόλις όμως τον Ιούνιο του 2008, ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας έδωσε τελικά την έγκριση για τη χρήση της στη διατροφή μας. Τα διάφορα οικονομικά συμφέροντα των άλλων γλυκαντικών ουσιών εικάζεται πως είναι η αιτία για την «μικρή» αυτή καθυστέρηση.

*Η στέβια, λοιπόν, εκτός από το αυτονόητο όφελος που έχει να προσφέρει σε διάφορα διατροφικά προβλήματα του σύγχρονου κόσμου όπως η παχυσαρκία, ο σακχαροδιαβήτης η υπογλυκαιμία, έχει και άλλες ευεργετικές ιδιότητες.*Είναι αντιοξειδωτική, αντισηπτική, αντιβακτηριδιακή και αντιφλεγμονώδης.*
Στην Αμερική μάλιστα την προσθέτουν σε σαμπουάν και μάσκες προσώπου, αφού, εκτός των άλλων, φημίζεται και για τις αντιγηραντικές της ιδιότητες.

εντιτ: 

υσ:  Τα ευχάριστα νέα είναι πως η στέβια μπορεί να ευδοκιμήσει και στην Ελλάδα και έχει ήδη δοθεί έγκριση σε παραγωγούς για την καλλιέργειά της. Σύντομα λοιπόν θα κυκλοφορήσει στην ελληνική αγορά.

----------


## gj

Kαι που την βρισκουμε ?

----------


## KATERINI 144

εκανα εντιτ, ισως να υπαρχει στα σουπερ μαρκετ απο εισαγωγες, αλλα σύντομα απο οτι λενε θα υπαρχει και ελληνικη παραγωγη.

----------


## gj

> εκανα εντιτ, ισως να υπαρχει στα σουπερ μαρκετ απο εισαγωγες, αλλα σύντομα απο οτι λενε θα υπαρχει και ελληνικη παραγωγη.


Eν αναμονη λοιπον.... Ακουγετε παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον  :01. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν στο οτι ειναι φυσικη συνυπολογίσουμε  πως εχει και 0 θερμιδες, πραγματικα ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Ενημερωτική ημερίδα για το φυτό στέβια*  
Μια ενδιαφέρουσα εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί  στη Βέροια, που αφορά σε ένα σχεδόν «άγνωστο» στην Ελλάδα φυτό, η  καλλιέργεια του οποίου είναι πολύ φιλική στο περιβάλλον και πολύ πιο  προσοδοφόρα από ό,τι πολλές «παλιές» καλλιέργειες, όπως σιτάρι, βαμβάκι,  καλαμπόκι, καπνός κ.ά.
Πρόκειται για την ημερίδα με θέμα «Στέβια,  καλλιέργεια και μεταποίηση», που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 2 Ιουνίου στη  Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών, με διοργανώτρια τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση  Ημαθίας και με τη συμμετοχή του Συλλόγου Γεωπόνων Ημαθίας, του  Επιμελητηρίου και της ΕΑΣ Βέροιας.
Η στέβια είναι μια νέα  γλυκαντική ουσία που προέρχεται από την Παραγουάη και θυμίζει το  ζαχαρότευτλο, ωστόσο η καλλιέργειά της αποδεικνύεται πολύ πιο οικονομική  και κερδοφόρα. Είναι πιο γλυκιά από τη ζάχαρη και χωρίς θερμίδες και  αναμένεται τα επόμενα χρόνια να αντικαταστήσει τη ζάχαρη. *Η εναλλακτική  αυτή καλλιέργεια θα ξεκινήσει στην Ελλάδα το 2011*. Η Νομαρχιακή  Αυτοδιοίκηση Ημαθίας διοργανώνει τη σχετική εκδήλωση, σε μια προσπάθεια  να «ανοίξει» ο δρόμος σε εναλλακτικές καλλιέργειες.
«Το φυτό  στέβια, οι κλιματικές και εδαφικές απαιτήσεις του, η ευδοκίμησή του στην  Ελλάδα», «Οι ευεργετικές ιδιότητες και η χρήση της στέβιας στη διατροφή  του ανθρώπου, των ζώων, των πουλερικών και των μελισσών», «Η  καλλιέργεια και η μεταποίηση της στέβιας. Η συμβολή της στην αγροτική  και βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας», είναι μερικά από τα θέματα που θα  αναπτύξουν, κατά τη διάρκεια της ημερίδας, καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου και  ειδικοί επιστήμονες.
*www.kathimerini.gr* _με  πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ_

----------


## giannis64

άντε μήπως και φάμε κανένα γλυκό χωρίς τύψεις!!

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ ολα τα γλυκα, παγωτα και χυμοι θα ειναι με σακχαρα χωρις θερμιδες! Δε το πιστευω!

----------


## paulakos

Οτι πρεπει για την beba επιτελους τελος ο σκετος καφες....λευτερια στην ζαχαρη!!!!!!!

----------


## gj

> Οτι πρεπει για την beba επιτελους τελος ο σκετος καφες....λευτερια στην ζαχαρη!!!!!!!


Μονο για την μπέμπα??? 
Τόσο που την έχω στερηθεί θα ρίχνω και στη σαλάτα...
Αντε να ρθει επιτέλους

----------


## Svein

> Μονο για την μπέμπα??? 
> Τόσο που την έχω στερηθεί θα ρίχνω και στη σαλάτα...
> Αντε να ρθει επιτέλους


Γιατι ρε δεν περνις ασπαρταμη....! εγω αυτη που εχω δινει μια κουταλια του γλυκου το 1/10 των θερμιδων μιας κουταλιας ζαχαρης !

----------


## Jumaru

Ασχετά με τι λένε η ασπαρτάμη είναι καρκινογόνος ουσία σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να το ρισκάρει σε μικρές... Μεγάλο το ρίσκο.

----------


## Svein

> Ασχετά με τι λένε η ασπαρτάμη είναι καρκινογόνος ουσία σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να το ρισκάρει σε μικρές... Μεγάλο το ρίσκο.


O Bane ειπε οτι το εχει ερευνήσει αρκετα το θεμα και οτι ειναι οκ σε νορμαλ ποσότητες....!

----------


## Jumaru

> O Bane ειπε οτι το εχει ερευνήσει αρκετα το θεμα και οτι ειναι οκ σε νορμαλ ποσότητες....!


Ο καθένας όπως νομίζει. Ντοκυμαντέρ που είδα μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα και το 'σε μεγάλες ποσότητες δεν πειράζει' δεν μου αρκεί. Δεν μου αρέσει να παίζω με την υγεία μου. Άλλωστε γιατί τα καλύτερα προϊόντα είτε σε βιταμίνες είτε πρωτεΐνες κτλ να γράφουν aspartame free? (εκτός του να κερδίσουν το κοινό σαν κ εμένα κάπου βασίζεται το όλο θέμα)

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ εχω συνηθίσει πλέον την ζωή χωρίς ζάχαρη και δεν μου κακοφαίνεται.......
Μια συνήθεια είναι όλα τελικά.

----------


## gj

> Ασχετά με τι λένε η ασπαρτάμη είναι καρκινογόνος ουσία σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να το ρισκάρει σε μικρές... Μεγάλο το ρίσκο.


+1  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

> Εγώ εχω συνηθίσει πλέον την ζωή χωρίς ζάχαρη και δεν μου κακοφαίνεται.......
> Μια συνήθεια είναι όλα τελικά.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Γιατι ρε δεν περνις ασπαρταμη....! *εγω αυτη που εχω δινει μια κουταλια του γλυκου το 1/10 των θερμιδων μιας κουταλιας ζαχαρης !*


Το εξηγείς λίγο καλύτερα αυτό;

----------


## Svein

Το ενα φακελακι εχει 2 θερμιδες και ισουτε με μια κουταλια ζαχαρη που εχει 20 θερμιδες ...! 


Πηρα Στεβια εβαλα σημερα στον καφε και το γιαυρτι ! Συπερ καλύτερη απο ασπαρταμη απλα αφινη μια γλυκάδα αμα βαλετε πολυ!

----------


## eri_87

> Το ενα φακελακι εχει 2 θερμιδες και ισουτε με μια κουταλια ζαχαρη που εχει 20 θερμιδες ...! 
> 
> 
> Πηρα Στεβια εβαλα σημερα στον καφε και το γιαυρτι ! Συπερ καλύτερη απο ασπαρταμη απλα αφινη μια γλυκάδα αμα βαλετε πολυ!


Ωραία!!! Άντε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα....... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
 Από πού την πήρες και πόσο???

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Γιατι ρε δεν περνις ασπαρταμη....! εγω αυτη που εχω δινει μια κουταλια του γλυκου το 1/10 των θερμιδων μιας κουταλιας ζαχαρης !



Η ασπαρτάμη έχει την ίδια θερμιδική αξία με  τη ζάχαρη, δηλαδή 4 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο. Όμως, είναι περίπου 200  φορές πιο γλυκιά από τη ζάχαρη, γι’ αυτό και απαιτείται ελάχιστη  ποσότητα για να προσδώσει την ίδια γλυκύτητα σε ένα τρόφιμο ή ποτό,  γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι ουσιαστικά δεν έχει θερμίδες.
Κλείνω το οff topic αλλά έπρεπε για να μη δημιουργούνται παρανοήσεις. 


Όντως για πες μας από που αγόρασες τη στέβια, μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.

----------


## Svein

Βιολογικα προιοντα....! Αμα ειστε αθηνα σας λεο το μαγαζι εχει σκονη και χαπακια !!


Υ.Σ. γιαυτο μίλησα για φακελακια στην ασπαρταμη και οχι για κουταλιες  :02. Welcome:  !

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σε τι τιμή;

----------


## eri_87

> Βιολογικα προιοντα....! Αμα ειστε αθηνα σας λεο το μαγαζι εχει σκονη και χαπακια !!
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ. γιαυτο μίλησα για φακελακια στην ασπαρταμη και οχι για κουταλιες  !


Από τιμή?

----------


## Svein

300 δόσεις(αντιστιχες κουταλιες ζαχαρης !)  11 euro !  Θα φερει και φτινοτερα μου ειπε απλα του τελειώσαν και ειχε μείνει μονο αυτη η ακριβή μαρκα !

----------


## beefmeup

απλα παιδες επειδη χρησημοποιω χρονια στεβια,να εχετε υποψιν σας,οτι αφηνει μια μεταλικη επιγευση,κ ειναι υπερβολικα γλυκια..εγω με ενα τεταρτο κουταλακι του γλυκου,τον καφε τον κανω πετιμεζι..αλλιωνει αρκετα την γευση του ομως.
περνω της now foods,την ειχα κ στις φοτο με τα συμπληρωματα μου που ειχα ανεβασει..

----------


## gj

Σοβαρα μιλάς? θα στείλω τη μάνα μου να μου αγοράσει να μου φτιάξει κανα  γλυκό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> απλα παιδες επειδη χρησημοποιω χρονια στεβια,να εχετε υποψιν σας,οτι αφηνει μια μεταλικη επιγευση,κ ειναι υπερβολικα γλυκια..εγω με ενα τεταρτο κουταλακι του γλυκου,τον καφε τον κανω πετιμεζι..αλλιωνει αρκετα την γευση του ομως.
> περνω της now foods,την ειχα κ στις φοτο με τα συμπληρωματα μου που ειχα ανεβασει..


Οτι αλλοιωνει αλλοιωνει,αλλα προς το χειροτερο.Εμενα προσωπικα δε μου αρεσε,αλλα που θα παει θα συνηθισω.

Κι εγω της τωρα φαγητα πηρα και ριχνω ενα φακελακι αλλα χαλαει πολυ τη γευση του καφε.Μηπως πειραζει που ριχνω και το περιτυλιγμα μαζι? :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

Πήρα κι εγώ στέβια πριν κάτι μήνες, την κρυσταλλική μορφή κ την πράσινη σκόνη....
Η πρώτη, έχει μια περίεργη γλυκύτητα όπως είπατε, βάζω καμιά φορά στο τσάι... Αλλά ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ γιατί μετά δεν πίνεται σαν γεύση...
Η δεύτερη, μαζί με τη γλύκα έχει κ μια γεύση σαν... φυτό! :01. Mr. Green:  Καμιάααα φορά μπαίνει κ αυτή στο τσάι! 

Θα μου κρατήσει πολλούς μήνες προβλέπω... :08. Turtle:  Πάντως σε κανα δυο γλυκά που τη δοκίμασα, δεν είχε γλύκα, μόνο τη περίεργη γεύση... :01. Sad:

----------


## magdaline

15 ευρώ τα 150 γραμμάρια, 43 ευρώ τα 500. Υπάρχει και σε καψουλάκια αλλά δεν ρώτησα τιμή.

----------


## lef

παιδια εγω παιρνω σ καψουλες απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα
με 2 καψουλες ο καφες ειναι κομπλε
αντιθετα η πρασινη σκονη ετσι εχει μεινει,δεν πινοταν ο καφες

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια εγω παιρνω σ καψουλες απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα
> με 2 καψουλες ο καφες ειναι κομπλε
> αντιθετα η πρασινη σκονη ετσι εχει μεινει,δεν πινοταν ο καφες


Τι εννοειται ρε παιδια πρασινη,εμενα ασπρη σκονη ειναι και για την ακριβεια οχι κρυσταλλικη οπως η ζαχαρη.

Θα ρωτησω κι εγω για καψουλες τοτε.

----------


## lef

> Τι εννοειται ρε παιδια πρασινη,εμενα ασπρη σκονη ειναι και για την ακριβεια οχι κρυσταλλικη οπως η ζαχαρη.
> 
> Θα ρωτησω κι εγω για καψουλες τοτε.


βγαινει και σε μια πρασινη αηδια
τσιμπα καψουλες,με εχουν σωσει αν και κανουν κανενα 10ευρω

----------


## Eddie

> βγαινει και σε μια πρασινη αηδια
> τσιμπα καψουλες,με εχουν σωσει αν και κανουν κανενα 10ευρω


Οκ.. :03. Clap: 

Κι εγω 100 φακελακια 1γρ τα πηρα περιπου 15 ευρω απο e-bay.

----------


## eri_87

> Τι εννοειται ρε παιδια πρασινη,εμενα ασπρη σκονη ειναι και για την ακριβεια οχι κρυσταλλικη οπως η ζαχαρη.
> 
> Θα ρωτησω κι εγω για καψουλες τοτε.


Πράσινη σκόνη είναι το φυτό σε σκόνη, χωρίς επεξεργασία.. Γιαυτό είπα έχει γεύση φυτού!  :01. Mr. Green:  Αυτό πιο πολύ σε ζεστό νερό σαν ρόφημα από μόνο του μπορώ να το πιω... Όχι δηλ για γλυκαντικό, αλλά για τις ιδιότητες της Στέβια. 

Θυμάμαι όταν πήγα κ την πήρα, η ιδιοκτήτρια είχε ένα μεγάλο μπουκάλι νερού με στέβια πράσινη κ μου έιπε ότι το πίνει σιγά σιγά μέσα στη μέρα...

----------


## Eddie

> Θυμάμαι όταν πήγα κ την πήρα, η ιδιοκτήτρια είχε ένα μεγάλο μπουκάλι νερού με στέβια πράσινη κ μου έιπε ότι το πίνει σιγά σιγά μέσα στη μέρα...


Mηπως επινε αψεντι και σε δουλευε?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

> Mηπως επινε αψεντι και σε δουλευε?


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Στο θέμα μας,θα μου την προτείνατε ώς υποκατάστατο της ζάχαρης?
Με λίγα λόγια είναι value for money για αυτό που δίνει? Επίσης άμα αφήνει "άσχημη" γλυκάδα, που πιστεύω πως θα χρειάζεται μια συνήθεια,γνώμη μου είναι πως καλύτερα θα ήταν να συνηθίσουμε την απώλεια της γλυκάδας.
Φανταστείτε να έχετε μάθει να πίνετε καφέ με στέβια και να πάτε σε καφετέρια και να ζητήσετε στέβια στον καφέ. Ή που θα σας διώξουν ή που θα αναγκαστείτε να τον πειίτε σκέτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Στο θέμα μας,θα μου την προτείνατε ώς υποκατάστατο της ζάχαρης?
> Με λίγα λόγια είναι value for money για αυτό που δίνει? Επίσης άμα αφήνει "άσχημη" γλυκάδα, που πιστεύω πως θα χρειάζεται μια συνήθεια,γνώμη μου είναι πως καλύτερα θα ήταν να συνηθίσουμε την απώλεια της γλυκάδας.
> Φανταστείτε να έχετε μάθει να πίνετε καφέ με στέβια και να πάτε σε καφετέρια και να ζητήσετε στέβια στον καφέ. Ή που θα σας διώξουν ή που θα αναγκαστείτε να τον πειίτε σκέτο


Την εχες μαζι σου. Δεν νομιζω να εχουν οι καφετεριες στεβια.

----------


## eri_87

> Στο θέμα μας,θα μου την προτείνατε ώς υποκατάστατο της ζάχαρης?
> Με λίγα λόγια είναι value for money για αυτό που δίνει? Επίσης άμα αφήνει "άσχημη" γλυκάδα, που πιστεύω πως θα χρειάζεται μια συνήθεια,γνώμη μου είναι πως καλύτερα θα ήταν να συνηθίσουμε την απώλεια της γλυκάδας.
> Φανταστείτε να έχετε μάθει να πίνετε καφέ με στέβια και να πάτε σε καφετέρια και να ζητήσετε στέβια στον καφέ. Ή που θα σας διώξουν ή που θα αναγκαστείτε να τον πειίτε σκέτο


Εγώ δε θα στο πρότεινα για υποκατάστατο ζάχαρης... Μάθε να πίνεις σκέτο τον καφέ ή με λίγο γάλα. Αλλιώς... μια ζαχαρίνη και είσαι κύριος!  :01. Razz:  




> Την εχες μαζι σου. Δεν νομιζω να εχουν οι καφετεριες στεβια.


 Μα γιατί το λες αυτό...?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

E εχω μια μικρη υποψια οτι ισως καποιες καφετεριες να μην εχουν προμηθευτει ακομα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> E εχω μια μικρη υποψια οτι ισως καποιες καφετεριες να μην εχουν προμηθευτει ακομα


πες μ μια καφετερια π θα δινε 10 ευρω για 300 καψουλες η τα αναλογα για να παρει σκονη.και να στη δινει τζαμπα.παιρνουν κλασικες ζαχαρινες με 5 ευρα το κουβα και τελειωσαν.θα σε βρισουν αν τους ζητησεις στεβια :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Μα προφανώς και έκανα πλακα..

----------


## Kubla Khan

> Kαι που την βρισκουμε ?


http://www.veganhellas.gr/shop/produ...id_product=106

Θα τα πούμε στο θέμα μου μπαρμπουνάκια!

----------


## average_joe

μεχρι προτινος, χρησιμοποιουσα SPLENDA (σουκραλοζη) αλλα θελησα να την αλλαξω με στεβια. πηρα λοιπον αυτη: BetterStevia, Zero Calorie Sweetener, FRENCH VANILLA, 100 Packets, 100 g με γευση βανιλιας. δεν εντυπωσιαστηκα για να πω την αληθεια, πιο συγκεκριμενα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ελαφρως πικριζε αλλα δεν την εχω δοκιμασει σε unflavored πρωτεινη για να πω εντυπωσεις (μολις το κανω θα γινει και το αναλογο update).
γενικα απο αυτες που κυκλοφορουν ποια εχετε υποψην σας που σας αφησε θετικες εντυπωσεις καθως για την επομενη παραγγελια μου βρισκομαι μεταξυ των  
Certified Organic, Better Stevia, Liquid Extract 60 ml (Now Foods) ,
NuStevia White Stevia Powder 340 g- (NuNaturals)  και  
BetterStevia, Zero Calorie Sweetener, Original, 100 Packets, 100 g (Now Foods). 
γνωμες? υποψην η χρηση τους προοριζεται μονο για γλυκα ο καφες ετσι κι αλλιως μονο σκετος. εκ των προτερων συγνωμη για τις φωτογραφιες αν δεν ανεβηκαν σωστα, πρωτη φορα το κανω.

----------


## J.P.

Εγώ την έχω δοκιμάσει.. Πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά ακριβή και προσωπικά δεν αντέχω τη γεύση της.. Πάρα πολύ γλυκιά και γεύση λίγο παράξενη..

----------


## eri_87

Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε γλυκό στέβια σε λευκή σκόνη... ΤΟ αποτέλεσμα ψιλο-απαίσιο!  :02. Puke: 
Αλλοιώνει πάρα πολύ τη γεύση και η γλυκύτητα μου φάνηκε ότι χάθηκε στο ψήσιμο. Αυτά....

----------


## rey1989

Εγω σκεφτόμουν να πάρω αλλα τώρα που διαβάζω το θέμα αναθεώρησα  :01. ROFL: 

δεν πειράζει , καφες + τσάι σκέτα ειναι μια χαρα!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ggeorge

O καφες δεν πινεται με αυτο το πραγμα...

----------


## Txc

Εγω βαζω μαυρη ζαχαρη στον καφε μου ακατεργαστη Fytro...
Περιπου 16 θερμιδες το κουταλακι του γλυκου, 4γρ υδατανθρακα...

----------


## average_joe

ας κανω και ενα χαζοupdate εδω
παραγγειλα την στβια απο NuNaturals (NuStevia White Stevia Powder 340 g) και την δοκιμασα σε γιαουρτι.
συγκεκριμενα μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου (0,5γρ) σε 500γρ.
γευση, πιο γλυκια απο 2-3γρ Splenda που χρησιμοποιουσα μεχρι τωρα και καμια μεταλλικη επιγευση.
μαλλον αυτη θα ειναι η επιλογη μου για γλυκα κτλ.
και λεω μαλλον καθως εχω μια *υποψια* οτι η προηγουμενη στεβια που χρησιμοποιησα (BetterStevia, Zero Calorie Sweetener, FRENCH VANILLA, 100 packets της now ) μου εβγαλε καποια εξανθηματα που οταν τη σταματησα εφυγαν.
καποια στιγμη που θα ρθει η unflavored πρωτεινη θα την ξαναδοκιμασω της now για να δω αν οφειλονταν σε αυτη.
anyway θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## daisuke

> ας κανω και ενα χαζοupdate εδω
> παραγγειλα την στβια απο NuNaturals (NuStevia White Stevia Powder 340 g) και την δοκιμασα σε γιαουρτι.
> συγκεκριμενα μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου (0,5γρ) σε 500γρ.
> γευση, πιο γλυκια απο 2-3γρ Splenda που χρησιμοποιουσα μεχρι τωρα και καμια μεταλλικη επιγευση.
> μαλλον αυτη θα ειναι η επιλογη μου για γλυκα κτλ.
> και λεω μαλλον καθως εχω μια *υποψια* οτι η προηγουμενη στεβια που χρησιμοποιησα (BetterStevia, Zero Calorie Sweetener, FRENCH VANILLA, 100 packets της now ) μου εβγαλε καποια εξανθηματα που οταν τη σταματησα εφυγαν.
> καποια στιγμη που θα ρθει η unflavored πρωτεινη θα την ξαναδοκιμασω της now για να δω αν οφειλονταν σε αυτη.
> anyway θα ενημερωσω.


 Την δοκιμασες σε unflavored πρωτεινη η καποιο αλο bulk sup ?

----------


## average_joe

οχι, δεν ετυχε καθως για την ωρα καλυπτομαι γευστικα απο οτι αλλο βαζω (π.χ. μελι).
αν αλλαξει κατι θα ενημερωσω.
παντως, οσον αφορα τη NuStevia εχω μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος οσον αφορα το ποσο γλυκο κανει το ενα γευμα μου (γιαουρτι, κακαο. μεγαλειο  :01. Mr. Green: ). σε μεταπροπονητικο ολα ειναι unflavored αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει η γευση για να μπω στη διαδικασια.
σε γλυκα/ ψησιμο δεν την εχω δοκιμασει καθως εχω ακομα splenda.
το αλλο (BetterStevia, Zero Calorie Sweetener, FRENCH VANILLA) το συνεχισα λιγο στην παραπανω συνταγη για να δω αν τα εξανθηματα που εβγαζα οφειλονταν σε αυτο (οχι).
παντως το συγκεκριμενο προιον της NOW δεν το προτεινω με τιποτα οσον αφορα τη γευση που δινει.

----------


## Giannistzn

Πωλειται και στα περισσοτερα σουπερμαρκετ πλεον απο την canderel αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Σε συσκευασια με 100 ταμπλετες (3,90 ευρω) και σε σκονη (δεν θυμαμαι ποσοτητα). Απο γευση δεν εχω ιδεα, μου φανηκε ακριβουτσικο για να παρω.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

To canderel είναι στέβια;;;;Σοβαρά;Είδα χθες canderel αλλα δεν κοίταξα ο βλάκας από τι αποτελείτε.Εγώ έχω σπίτι κυκλαμικό νάτριο ταμπλέτες,αλλά δεν είναι υγειηνό.Καλύτερα να αποφεύγεται.Βέβαια δεν έχει καθόλου θερμίδες...αλλά να φανταστείτε στην Αμερική έχει απαγορευτεί απο 1969 νομίζω.

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν εγραψα οτι το canderel *ειναι* στεβια, εγραψα οτι η canderel πουλαει *και* στεβια πλεον εκτος απο τα γλυκαντικα.

----------


## tolis93

> To canderel είναι στέβια;;;;Σοβαρά;Είδα χθες canderel αλλα δεν κοίταξα ο βλάκας από τι αποτελείτε.Εγώ έχω σπίτι κυκλαμικό νάτριο ταμπλέτες,*αλλά δεν είναι υγειηνό.Καλύτερα να αποφεύγεται.*Βέβαια δεν έχει καθόλου θερμίδες...αλλά να φανταστείτε στην Αμερική έχει απαγορευτεί απο 1969 νομίζω.


δηλαδη προκειμενου να μην εχει θερμιδες ας τρωμε σαβουρα :01. Mr. Green:  παιρνε μια ζαχαρινη π να εχει πιο φυσικες πηγες και ας εχει και 2-3 θερμιδες και το κουταλακι...αν η υγεια σου δεν ειναιπανω απο το θεμα θερμιδες και εμφανιση τι να πω... :01. Unsure:  στεβια βρισκεις πλεον κ σε βασιλοπουλο

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ναι μα γι αυτο προσπαθω να βρω στεβια.Ακουσα οτι εχει και σοτ καρφουρ,αλλα ρε γαμωτο ουτε στο εενα ειμαι κοντα ουτε στο αλλο..μονο γαλαξια,my market,καρφουρ εξπρες και λιντλ εχω κοντα.Γι αυτο ρωταω για καντερελ...θελω να βρω στεβια.

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι μα γι αυτο προσπαθω να βρω στεβια.Ακουσα οτι εχει και σοτ καρφουρ,αλλα ρε γαμωτο ουτε στο εενα ειμαι κοντα ουτε στο αλλο..μονο γαλαξια,my market,καρφουρ εξπρες και λιντλ εχω κοντα.Γι αυτο ρωταω για καντερελ...θελω να βρω στεβια.


εγω για να παρω κοτζι μπερις κανω μια καλη διαδρομουλα σχετικα...πηγαινε σε ενα βασιλοπουλο και προμηθευσου για 2-3 βδομαδες :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ναι μάλλον θα παω στα καρφουρ να ψωνισω γενικα γιατι μου πε μια καθηγητρια οτι ειδε στεβια εκει.Να ρωτησω,κοτζι μπερις τι ειναι;

----------


## leftis

> Ναι μάλλον θα παω στα καρφουρ να ψωνισω γενικα γιατι μου πε μια καθηγητρια οτι ειδε στεβια εκει.Να ρωτησω,κοτζι μπερις τι ειναι;


googleαρε goji berries

----------


## Γιάννηςς

!!Ποποοοο....που τα βρίσκω...any idea??  :02. Shock:

----------


## eri_87

Είχα πάρει παλιότερα στέβια κ ήταν ακριβή κ με περίεργη γεύση, αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι έχουν βγάλει πολλέεεες μάρκες κ καλές τιμές. Επίσης λένε ότι κάνει και για ψήσιμο μέχρι 200βαθμούς. Σκοπεύω να ξαναπάρω κ να τη χρησιμοποιώ σε όλα.  :01. Razz: 
Καμιά καινούρια κριτική για συγκεκριμένα προιόντα;  :01. Mr. Green: Νομίζω διαφέρει η γεύση ανάλογα την εταιρία...

----------


## Apollonas

> Είχα πάρει παλιότερα στέβια κ ήταν ακριβή κ με περίεργη γεύση, αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι έχουν βγάλει πολλέεεες μάρκες κ καλές τιμές. Επίσης λένε ότι κάνει και για ψήσιμο μέχρι 200βαθμούς. Σκοπεύω να ξαναπάρω κ να τη χρησιμοποιώ σε όλα. Καμιά καινούρια κριτική για συγκεκριμένα προιόντα; Νομίζω διαφέρει η γεύση ανάλογα την εταιρία...


Δε νομίζω να διαφέρει, εκτός αν δεν είναι σε σκόνη και την βγάζουν σε σταγόνες. Εγω που πήρα απο την Κροατία πριν 3 χρόνια ειχε 40 ευρώπουλα, και ηταν για διαρκεια σχεδον 2 χρόνια. Τώρα περιμένω απο Γερμανία 5 ευρώ το κουτάκι..Από ότι διάβασα στην Ιαπωνία δεν έχουν πλέον ζάχαρη κρυσταλλικη αλλά στέβια στις καφετέριες...Θερμίδες 0 το απόλυτο γλυκαντικό!!!

----------


## Anithos

και σε σταγονες εγω που την εχω ,αυτη την παραξενη γευση εχει.

----------


## Apollonas

> και σε σταγονες εγω που την εχω ,αυτη την παραξενη γευση εχει.


Από ότι είδα χθές οι σταγόνες έχουν Ε μέσα...!!!

----------


## Δανάη

εχω την nustevia Eri_87,ειναι στεβια με ερυθριτόλη,οποιος δοκιμασε του φανηκε περιεργη ως γευση,βαζω μονο στο γαλα,οπου αλλου και να έχω βαλει δεν μου αρεσε (εβαλα σε γιαουρτι και το πεταξα)

----------


## eri_87

> εχω την nustevia Eri_87,ειναι στεβια με ερυθριτόλη,οποιος δοκιμασε του φανηκε περιεργη ως γευση,βαζω μονο στο γαλα,οπου αλλου και να έχω βαλει δεν μου αρεσε (εβαλα σε γιαουρτι και το πεταξα)


O average joe παραπάνω λέει ότι η Nustevia είναι πιο καλή κι από splenda!  :Confused:  Εσύ λες ότι είναι χάλια...  :01. Mr. Green:  Εγώ μόνο αυτήν http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=%CF%83...,r:6,s:67,i:17 έχω δοκιμάσει, που έχει επίσης ερυθριτόλη (νομίζω οι περισσότερες έχουν) κ έχει όντως κάπως περίεργη γεύση. Αμα βγάλω καμιά άκρη θα ενημερώσω!!!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ariel

μεταλλικη γευση μου βγαζει.... :02. Puke: 
νατριν προτιμω...

----------


## Δανάη

> O average joe παραπάνω λέει ότι η Nustevia είναι πιο καλή κι από splenda!  Εσύ λες ότι είναι χάλια...


η δικια μου ειναι η _NuStevia No Carbs Blend_,το παιδι έχει _NuStevia White Stevia Powder_ η μια έχει ερυθριτόλη και η άλλη μαλτοδεξτρινη.Βγαινει και σε τελειως καθαρη μορφή _NuStevia White Stevia Pure Extract_ αλλα και σε σταγονες με γλυκερίνη

----------


## Xefteris

Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά ρε παιδιά με τόσο σκληρή προπόνηση που κάνετε 2-4-6 κουταλιές ζάχαρη στον καφέ αξίζει τον κόπο να επιβαρυνόμαστε με αμφίβολα γλυκαντικά? Εγώ τα έκοψα γι' αυτό το λόγο. Εντάξει η στέβια τώρα βγήκε και δεν έχει μελετηθεί σε τόσο λίγο καιρό η επίδρασή της στον οργανισμό υποθέτω. Τώρα την αποθεώνουνε και μετα από μία 5ετία μπορεί να μας λένε άλλα. *Hyperware*.

Zαχαρίτσα 4 ever.

----------


## eri_87

> η δικια μου ειναι η _NuStevia No Carbs Blend_,το παιδι έχει _NuStevia White Stevia Powder_ η μια έχει ερυθριτόλη και η άλλη μαλτοδεξτρινη.Βγαινει και σε τελειως καθαρη μορφή _NuStevia White Stevia Pure Extract_ αλλα και σε σταγονες με γλυκερίνη


 Εμ πες έτσι βρε παιδί μου να ξεμπλεχτώ!  :03. Thumb up:  Οπότε εσένα με ερυθριτόλη είναι σαν το δικό μου λογικά. Πάμε γιάλλο τότε!  :01. Wink: 




> Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά ρε παιδιά με τόσο σκληρή προπόνηση που κάνετε 2-4-6 κουταλιές ζάχαρη στον καφέ αξίζει τον κόπο να επιβαρυνόμαστε με αμφίβολα γλυκαντικά? Εγώ τα έκοψα γι' αυτό το λόγο. Εντάξει η στέβια τώρα βγήκε και δεν έχει μελετηθεί σε τόσο λίγο καιρό η επίδρασή της στον οργανισμό υποθέτω. Τώρα την αποθεώνουνε και μετα από μία 5ετία μπορεί να μας λένε άλλα. *Hyperware*.
> 
> Zαχαρίτσα 4 ever.


Εγώ δεν τη θέλω για τον καφέ αλλά για κανένα γλυκάκι... Επίσης η στέβια είναι φυσικό προιόν κι όχι τεχνητό υποκατάστατο ζάχαρης. Μάλιστα λένε ότι έχει κ ευεργετικές ιδιότητες... βλ. αρχή θέματος

----------


## Xefteris

> Εμ πες έτσι βρε παιδί μου να ξεμπλεχτώ!  Οπότε εσένα με ερυθριτόλη είναι σαν το δικό μου λογικά. Πάμε γιάλλο τότε! 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ δεν τη θέλω για τον καφέ αλλά για κανένα γλυκάκι... Επίσης η στέβια είναι φυσικό προιόν κι όχι τεχνητό υποκατάστατο ζάχαρης. Μάλιστα λένε ότι έχει κ ευεργετικές ιδιότητες... βλ. αρχή θέματος


Φυσικά και είναι φυσικό προϊόν αλλά δεν έχουν γίνει μακροχρόνιες μελέτες για το εαν και εφ' όσον είναι απολύτως ασφαλές, υπάρχουν και τοξικά φυσικά προϊόντα άφθονα. Για γλυκά με την καμία. Το βρίκσω ρίσκο.

----------


## average_joe

> η δικια μου ειναι η _NuStevia No Carbs Blend_,το παιδι έχει _NuStevia White Stevia Powder_ *η μια έχει* *ερυθριτόλη και η άλλη μαλτοδεξτρινη*.Βγαινει και σε τελειως καθαρη μορφή _NuStevia White Stevia Pure Extract_ αλλα και σε σταγονες με γλυκερίνη


ωραια η παρατηρηση σου!
οποτε πιθανον η μεταλλικη γευση που αναφερετε να οφειλεται στην ερυθριτόλη.

@eri_87 δεν ειναι καλυτερη γευστικα απο splenda/ σουκραλοζη στα ιδια ειναι.
απλα προτιμω τη στεβια οταν χρησιμοποιω γλυκαντικο.

----------


## magdaline

Green CANDEREL Stevia αυτό παίρνω εγώ από τότε που ξέχασα το βαζάκι με στέβια στον πρώην..........  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## nikoskaz

Δοκιμασα στεβια της καντερελ , δεν εχει την ιδια γλυκαντικη δραση πρεπει να βαζω διπλασια ποσοτητα στεβια, αι αγορασα πολυ ο βλακας ! :01. Sad:  Και σαν γευση ουτε μενα μ αρεσει οντως μου βγαζει κατι το μεταλλικο !!!!

----------


## Nastya

η στεβια της καντερελ περιεχει λακτοζη

----------


## gymmaster

Έχει κανείς λίστα με της μάρκες στέβια που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα? 
Τώρα τελευταία βλέπω πολύ διαφήμιση στο ιντερνετ για μια μάρκα swete. Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? Στο site τους λένε πως είναι περισσότερο γλυκιά απο την ζάχαρη και δεν χρειάζεσαι πολύ 
Εγώ δοκίμασα την στέβια erystevio απο μια ελληνική εταιρεία που λέγεται deligios. Πολύ καλή γεύση και χωρίς μεταλλική αίσθηση. Ο κατασκευαστής αναφέρει πως το εκχύλισμα που χρησιμοποιούν είναι πολύ καθαρό και φτάνει το 97%. Επίσης χρησιμοποιούν στο μείγμα και ερυθριτόλη βελτιώνοντας με φυσικό τρόπο ακόμα περισσότερο την γλυκύτητα και την γεύση. Με εξαίρεση την τσιμπημένη τιμή είναι το καλύτερο γλυκαντικό χωρίς θερμίδες. Μιά άλλη στέβια που είχα πάρει απο το σούπερ μάρκετ βασιλόπουλος ( δεν θυμάμαι όνομα ) ήταν τελείως πατάτα. Πικρή μπλιάχχχ! Την έκανα μίγμα με κανονική ζάχαρη μήπως και την φάω αλλα τελικά την πέταξα..... Η φθήνια τρώει τον παρά μου φαίνεται.....

----------


## ελμερ

Εγω στην δουλεια για να μειωνω τη ζαχαρη που βαζω στον καφε κανω αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος πριν....βαζω μιση κουταλια ζαχαρη και το ισοδυναμο της σε στεβια (μια κουταλια συνολο) μειωνω τη ζαχαρη στο 50% και εχω και καλυτερη γευση απ τη σκετη στεβια.... :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Yiannis 1989

η στέβια είναι το γλυκαντικό του μέλλοντος!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Yiannis 1989

αν και βρήκα και αυτό......
http://natofao.blogspot.gr/2011/11/blog-post_22.html

----------


## Rigell

τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με την stevia ανεβαίνει αισθητά στην αγορά κάτι σε τσάι κάτι σε αναψυκτικά και κάτι άλλες διαφημίσεις βλέπω σιγά σιγά θα γίνει πολύ γνωστή

----------


## reborn

που θα βρω ?υπαρχει κανενα σιτε η καταστημα με οσο περισοτερο καθαρη στεβια γινεται? ευχαριστω

----------


## giannis64

Διατροφικο ευρετηριο θεματων
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

κανε μια αναζητηση στο google στεβια αγορα....υπαρχει σε πολλα μαγαζια ,φερνουν  πλεον και τα μεγαλα super market...δε νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα καθαροτητας,ολες καθαρες ειναι.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Doctorg

Ενώ άκουγα που έλεγαν πως η Stevia είναι πολύ γλυκιά δοκίμασα κι η γεύση της είναι μια χαρά, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Σε super- market πάντως δεν τη βρήκα, την αγόρασα σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά. Ένα κουτάκι με 100 ταμπλέτες κόστισε περίπου 4 ευρώ (σε σκόνη δεν είχε).

----------


## reborn

> κανε μια αναζητηση στο google στεβια αγορα....υπαρχει σε πολλα μαγαζια ,φερνουν  πλεον και τα μεγαλα super market...δε νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα καθαροτητας,ολες καθαρες ειναι....


μηπως βρουμε καμια απο εξωτερικο σε καλυτερη τιμη..

----------


## deluxe

Απο Αμερικη πηρα στεβια τα 622 scoop μολις 4 ευρω και κατι ψηλα. Με 1-1,5 scoop εισαι κομπλε!

----------


## reborn

> Απο Αμερικη πηρα στεβια τα 622 scoop μολις 4 ευρω και κατι ψηλα. Με 1-1,5 scoop εισαι κομπλε!


στειλε το λινκ αν ειναι ευκολο  :01. Wink:

----------


## skel

το lipton ice tea με stebia να το προτιμήσω?
σήμερα που το δοκίμασα καλό ήταν

----------


## tolis93

> Απο Αμερικη πηρα στεβια τα 622 scoop μολις 4 ευρω και κατι ψηλα. Με 1-1,5 scoop εισαι κομπλε!


 με τα μεταφορικα? καλα οχι οτι με καινε γιατι με τη καταναλωση π κανουμε εδω μεσα με συμφερει απιστευτα.μπορεις να στειλεις ενα λινκ?

----------


## magavaTOUT

> το lipton ice tea με stebia να το προτιμήσω?
> σήμερα που το δοκίμασα καλό ήταν


αν δεν εχει καθολου ζαχαρη και σαν μονο γλυκαντικο εχει το στεβια, θα εχει και μηδαμινες θερμιδες

----------


## crow

Μονο στα βιολογικα εγω εχω βρει καθαρη στεβια.....στα σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν μονο στεβια μαζι με δεξτροζη.
Αν κ εμενα περα απο μια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα ολα τα αλλα σκευασματα με στεβια με αηδιαζουν....

----------


## kokolakis

φλασια που εφαγα σημερα... 

βγαινω στην αυλη

-μαμαααα τι ειναι παλι αυτο το φυτο που μαζεψες....??
-στεβιαααα.... !! ειναι πολυ καλοο!!
-..... :01. Confused: 


απο ενα φυτοριο τησ την εδωσαν....

----------


## skel

> φλασια που εφαγα σημερα... 
> 
> βγαινω στην αυλη
> 
> -μαμαααα τι ειναι παλι αυτο το φυτο που μαζεψες....??
> -στεβιαααα.... !! ειναι πολυ καλοο!!
> -.....
> 
> 
> απο ενα φυτοριο τησ την εδωσαν....


ωραίος και τυχερός θέλω και εγώ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## yiannakas

δοκίμασα σε Ελληνικό καφέ στέβια της Canderel (το πράσινο) και μου έμεινε μία απαίσια μεταλλική γεύση.
Ποιά Στέβια έχετε βρει με καλή γεύση?

----------


## koukoutsaki

οντως αυτο δεν παλευεται οταν το ειχα παρει το πεταξα  :01. ROFL: 

απο τοτε παιρνω σε βιολογικα

----------


## adui

εγω περνω της natreen και την θεωρω την καλυτερη απο αποψη γευσης, το μονο αρνητικο η τιμη της !!
σχεδον 3 ευρω το κουτακι!!

----------


## peri_ole13

Και σε συνέχεια του τόπικ που είχα κάνει για τις κανάτες καφέ που πίνω καθε μέρα, σήμερα αποφάσισα να αντικαταστήσω την ζάχαρη με στέβια.



Η καλύτερη ενέργεια που έκανα αυτό το χρόνο...
Γιατί δεν το είχα κάνει τόσα χρόνια... :/

βάζω 10 σταγόνες, ίσα ίσα που το γλυκίζει και δεν έχω καθόλου τύψεις...  :01. Wink: 

Μπορώ να το βάζω και σε γλυκά;
Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο forum.

----------


## Christos100

καλησπερα φιλε, στεβια μπορεις να βαλεις σε γλυκα τα οποια δεν χρειαζονται ψησιμο ή πολυ βρασιμο. Οταν ψηνεται βγαζει τελειως αντιθετο αποτελεσμα και βγαζει μια πικριλα .

----------


## jimaras22

ε με την στεβια γλυτωνεις καμια 100 θερμιδες.

Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος που πεινεις πολους καφεδες και ισως καποτε το κτλβεις. 2 το πολυ την ημερα ειναι καλα.
Καλυτερα να το αντικαταστησεις με υπνο.  :01. Razz:

----------


## peri_ole13

> ε με την στεβια γλυτωνεις καμια 100 θερμιδες.
> 
> Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος που πεινεις πολους καφεδες και ισως καποτε το κτλβεις. 2 το πολυ την ημερα ειναι καλα.
> Καλυτερα να το αντικαταστησεις με υπνο.


μα 2 καφέδες την ημέρα πίνω...

size matters...  :01. Smile Wide:

----------

